# Play By Post - Brennor's RPG Corner



## tetnak (Sep 7, 2007)

Brennor's RPG Corner is a PbP website that has been thriving for four years.  There are many original campaign settings and established campaign settings being played currently.  We would love to see some new faces.

Please come check us out at:

http://brennor.dyndns.org/rpg/

Thanks,

Tet


----------

